# Finding Used Radios/Pagers



## WuLabsWuTecH (Apr 28, 2014)

Other than eBay, does anyone know a good place to find used (read: cheap) radios or pagers?  We're mainly looking for pagers, but at the rate we're acquiring the ones we want on eBay, we'll be here for a few years before we get what we're looking for!

I figure that as departments upgrade, they'd have some older ones they are looking to sell, but I have no idea where to look!

Thanks guys!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a red PLECTRON "Chief", might need some new tubes…

no.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 28, 2014)

Government liquidation sites. Govliquidators.com is a good one.


----------



## MrJones (Apr 28, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Government liquidation sites. Govliquidators.com is a good one.



You sure about that address? I just hit Govliquidators.com and found it to be a parked domain


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 28, 2014)

http://govliquidation.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 28, 2014)

http://bit.ly/1tXgSq1   Try that.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 28, 2014)

I hate to say this, but usually those radios are being ditched for a reason. 
Cheap radios are like cheap condoms.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 28, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> I hate to say this, but usually those radios are being ditched for a reason.
> Cheap radios are like cheap condoms.



Not at all. There are plenty of solid VHF and UHF radio systems being phased out by trunked radio systems in the name of "interoperability." The equipment in question often works just fine, it's just no longer suitable for use in its original system.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 28, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> I hate to say this, but usually those radios are being ditched for a reason.
> 
> Cheap radios are like cheap condoms.




Our handhelds are obnoxiously expensive and really don't work all that well. Partly because of the system they're on but I do think there are good comms devices out there for a reasonable price especially in scenarios like Tigger mentioned.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 28, 2014)

"Not at all" your not at all. 

 I've encountered two bad handheld systems being passed along by responders (fire depts) because they were ICOM crud. They just sat on them until someone came along. Like donating your worn out sneakers for disaster relief.

Trust and test; but as I learned the hard way, units I tested would break down sporadically later (usually I think due to tiny breaks in antenna and button-related linkages to circuit board due to throwing, and by picking up by the antennas, during the original ownership). One week they'd work clearly over 1/4 mile, the next my Target store Motorolas worked better and the ICOM's were basically line of sight on a foggy day.

OK for training newbies if there's enough to swap quickly, but not to risk safety and health upon. TEST, and get a return policy set up.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.propertyroom.com/s/radio

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?f...on=ad&timing=BySimple&timingType=&category=28

http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/browse/cataucs?catid=206

govliquidation is primarily a military surplus site, whereas those three are more focused on the municipal to state level.

And, as other people have pointed out, buying used is very much a case of caveat emptor, can still be worthwhile, if you save enough over new...especially if you have someone who can do even basic repairs.


----------



## MrJones (Apr 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> http://bit.ly/1tXgSq1   Try that.



Why should I? Apparently it's _you_ who needs to google domain names before posting them...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2014)

As far as the radios being junk, most agencies receive periodic funding to replace aging communications equipment. When Motorola was aggressively pushing the then new XTS series radio, agencies were dumping MTS/HT and Saber radios by the truck load. I made a pretty significant amount of money buying these radios in bulk auction lots, rehousing and realigning them and selling them as individual units. 

You need to know what you're looking for, what your buying and what your technical level is. Otherwise, you're buying a box if broken plastic and antennas. 

Govliquidation.com was a treasure trove of Motorola V/U gear a few years ago, as a lot of the facilities transitioned to trunked systems. 

Looking on eBay for county/state auctions and going to the local auctions in person can also pay off. I bought an entire box truck full of radios, laptops, mounting devices and cruiser consoles. I sold the whole batch within a week.  The lot was marked "office supplies, misc"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Why should I? Apparently it's _you_ who needs to google domain names before posting them...




Touché. I'm on multiple gulfs of NyQuil and other goodies. I figured magical google-fu might be easier.


----------



## MrJones (Apr 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Touché. I'm on multiple gulfs of NyQuil and other goodies. I figured magical google-fu might be easier.



No worries.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> As far as the radios being junk, most agencies receive periodic funding to replace aging communications equipment. When Motorola was aggressively pushing the then new XTS series radio, agencies were dumping MTS/HT and Saber radios by the truck load. I made a pretty significant amount of money buying these radios in bulk auction lots, rehousing and realigning them and selling them as individual units.
> 
> You need to know what you're looking for, what your buying and what your technical level is. Otherwise, you're buying a box if broken plastic and antennas.
> 
> ...



True all of that. The stuff I was running into was stuck in some closet where they didn't have a firm liquidation/surplus program set up. The County simply puts ALL electronics into e-waste, including computers, PA amplifiers, radios, etc. 

I tried local HAM organization. No dice.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2014)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Other than eBay, does anyone know a good place to find used (read: cheap) radios or pagers?  We're mainly looking for pagers, but at the rate we're acquiring the ones we want on eBay, we'll be here for a few years before we get what we're looking for!
> 
> I figure that as departments upgrade, they'd have some older ones they are looking to sell, but I have no idea where to look!
> 
> Thanks guys!



What frequency? And how many do you need? And do you want pagers or radios? Which specific model?


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Apr 30, 2014)

Well I'll eventually need radios too, but right now I'm just looking for pagers.  VHF, Hi band or low band doesn't matter (we have a license for both and both are currently unused, though I'd prefer high band).

And yes, I've been onto all those sites with not much to find in the way of pagers.  I figured that as people upgrade the minitor IV's and V's would start to trickle their way into the used market.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2014)

There are lots of minitors on eBay. I see several lots of 10+.


----------



## rails (Apr 30, 2014)

I know you're focused on used, but have you looked into grants to fund purchases of new ones? We've personally had good luck with grants, and you're welcome to PM me if I can offer any guidance.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2014)

Agreed. There is a LOT of grant money out there. 

And, in reflection, unless you really know what you're doing, I'd probably stay away from used radios for life safety applications.


----------



## mycrofft (May 4, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Agreed. There is a LOT of grant money out there.
> 
> And, in reflection, unless you really know what you're doing, I'd probably stay away from used radios for life safety applications.



Here hear.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (May 7, 2014)

Sorry guys! Been studying for an exam!

I'm a bit more hesitant to go with used radios, but for pagers, I feel like I have learned a lot over the course of the past year from various experts that I'm getting a pretty good grasp on how to program them and how to use the PPS interface!


----------

